# Looking for a breeder in Nebraska/Iowa/Kansas area



## Andrea428 (May 13, 2017)

*Adding link for Platte River Retrievers*

Platte River Retrievers | Omaha, Nebraska Field Golden Retrievers

This is the breeder i've been looking into. 

Hoping someone can give some advice!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I did a search for Iowa breeders here on the forum, there are several threads. 

Here are a few-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...uppy/451721-breeder-recommendations-iowa.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-breeder-puppy/431145-looking-iowa-puppy.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...puppy/379338-breeders-omaha-iowa-kc-area.html

You can do a search for the breeder you're asking about, also search for breeders in NE and KS. 

The GRCA has a puppy referral-

https://www.grca.org/find-a-golden/where-to-find-a-golden/grca-puppy-referral/

This will get you started until members give you some referrals and help you with the one you're asking about.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Andrea428 said:


> Platte River Retrievers | Omaha, Nebraska Field Golden Retrievers
> 
> This is the breeder i've been looking into.
> 
> Hoping someone can give some advice!


A very quick look at their site and some of their dogs - they look like they are very involved in their dogs, in hunting and competing, and do all their clearances. My guess is they would be high energy pups who would need lots of exercise - probably a good two hours of aerobic activity a day. Definitely my kind of dog. But not necessarily for everyone. I didn't go too deep into the site, so I'm not sure what the upcoming breeding is. But they seem to do all the clearances - you'd just need to verify the dogs being bred.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like deficient heart certifications are common for them. They seem to use a general practitioner (pet vet) instead of the Cardiologist that CHIC certification requires. 

These would be higher energy dogs who need a job. If the only job you try to give this kind of dog is sitting on the couch, it will not end well.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

LJack said:


> It looks like deficient heart certifications are common for them. They seem to use a general practitioner (pet vet) instead of the Cardiologist that CHIC certification requires.
> 
> These would be higher energy dogs who need a job. If the only job you try to give this kind of dog is sitting on the couch, it will not end well.


Ah - good catch. Some are cardiologist (or at least one is) and some are practitioner.


----------



## Andrea428 (May 13, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> A very quick look at their site and some of their dogs - they look like they are very involved in their dogs, in hunting and competing, and do all their clearances. My guess is they would be high energy pups who would need lots of exercise - probably a good two hours of aerobic activity a day. Definitely my kind of dog. But not necessarily for everyone. I didn't go too deep into the site, so I'm not sure what the upcoming breeding is. But they seem to do all the clearances - you'd just need to verify the dogs being bred.



Thats what attracted me to them is that they seem very involved and their dogs seem highly intelligent.


----------



## Andrea428 (May 13, 2017)

Thank you everyone, I believe we can handle the energy. I'll do some more research. My partner runs daily and would take the dog with him and i have family members that are really in to agility training and I've had interest in it. I don't think we would compete but it would be a fun thing to do. Would these dogs still make a good family pet with that amount of energy?


----------



## Andrea428 (May 13, 2017)

LJack said:


> It looks like deficient heart certifications are common for them. They seem to use a general practitioner (pet vet) instead of the Cardiologist that CHIC certification requires.
> 
> These would be higher energy dogs who need a job. If the only job you try to give this kind of dog is sitting on the couch, it will not end well.



Could you explain a bit what the heart certification means? If they have deficient heart certifications is that they didn't get the certification or that the dogs have higher risk of heart issues? (sorry, new to this...i didn't even know certifications were a thing before this research!)


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrea428 said:


> Thank you everyone, I believe we can handle the energy. I'll do some more research. My partner runs daily and would take the dog with him and i have family members that are really in to agility training and I've had interest in it. I don't think we would compete but it would be a fun thing to do. Would these dogs still make a good family pet with that amount of energy?


The problem with the energy levels is that for the first year and a half, you have a puppy that you can't take on runs. The way they need exercise is in short bursts of running or swimming, teaching a good retrieving habit should handle this. Their growth plates don't close at major joints till between 12 and 24 months depending on the joint and it's not great for them to have extended runs over hard surfaces. 

Having one of these puppies is like having a toddler, you literally cannot turn your back on them or they will be into something. While you're at work, they're sleeping, they're crated at night sleeping. That's over 16 hours a day give or take asleep. Then the remaining 8 hours, they need to be occupied mentally and physically. It makes it very tough on the average family because you expect that the dog will allow you to get home from work and change clothes and have a beer or cook dinner, do chores like laundry, put your feet up in the evenings and watch a show or read. That is not the case. They are literally a full time project for the first couple of years. Almost no one understands how demanding it is to do a good job. You can't even send them out into the backyard alone or they will dig holes while you think they're pottying or chasing squirrels. They are ripping out a shrub while you think they're getting fresh air. My first Golden would get a tennis ball and roll it under a dresser on purpose just to try to dig it out again. I'd get the ball out and curse and he'd roll it right back under there. My current girl is 4 years old, if I'm not giving her attention, she will literally go look for a piece of trash somewhere in the house (I have 3 kids so it's not tough to find a paper cup or piece of paper) and she will bring it to me so I will take it and praise her for bringing it instead of swallowing it. 

If you are good with taking obedience classes every week for the first year or two and practicing for 10 minutes about twice a day, and getting your puppy out for hard aerobic exercise most days of the week (working on a reliable retrieve and taking your dog off leash hiking somewhere safe, swimming, puppy play dates with other nice young dogs are all things that work) you are probably ok. Agility is fun and you can begin foundation work early, you will still need to exercise your dog and train for obedience. The agility will be something fun to do to get him out and meet some terrific people.

The thing with the heart clearance: The Golden Retriever Club of America has a code of ethics that it asks breeders to abide by. I will attach the link so you can read through it, which I highly recommend. The more educated you are, the less likely you are to be taken advantage of.
https://www.grca.org/about-grca/grca-code-of-ethics/
https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/health-screenings-for-the-parents-of-a-litter/
https://www.grca.org/about-the-breed/health-research/

Some breeders will take the easy, cheaper way out and have a regular vet check the heart for a murmur but this isn't really thorough enough. An echocardiogram is the test of choice.

We have had multiple, heart breaking stories over the years that I've been a member on this forum from owners who have had a pet Golden simply drop dead in the yard, on the porch, under the kitchen table at dinner time, for no apparent reason. Without a necropsy you can't know for sure, but the best guess has been that these dogs had unknown heart issues that Goldens are at risk for, SAS. A lot isn't understood about it, but it's thought to be genetic and dogs who have it shouldn't be bred. A cardiologist really has advanced training and should be the one to do the testing. A dog can have SAS and appear perfectly normal and active. There is no way I would buy a dog from a breeder who doesn't have full clearances as required by the GRCA code of ethics. If they're cutting corners with clearances, how else are they taking short cuts and the easy way? Not the breeder I want.


----------



## Andrea428 (May 13, 2017)

nolefan said:


> Andrea428 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone, I believe we can handle the energy. I'll do some more research. My partner runs daily and would take the dog with him and i have family members that are really in to agility training and I've had interest in it. I don't think we would compete but it would be a fun thing to do. Would these dogs still make a good family pet with that amount of energy?
> ...



This is all really good information. Thank you for helping me understand! The more you talk about the excercise the more I think it will fit. I have friends that go on doggy play dates all the time, sometimes I go just to hang out with the pups. We live by a lake and the love for water is one of the things we love about this breed. We live by a lake and go camping and horseback riding often in the summer. 

How is a good way to proceed with a conversation about the heart certification if I go with platte river retrievers?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, you could say that you have been reading up on Goldens and cardiac issues, and that you looked at the reasoning behind the Code of Ethics of GRCA (which even if a breeder is not a member, that is STILL the best practice to follow obviously) and that with as much info as you have sourced out you've realized it is the biggest danger... and that a cardiologist is the only veterinarian whose auscultation is accepted... an echo is better, but still only if a cardiologist does it. He or she listens to hearts all day every day- a practitioner (pet vet) listens to hearts but not in a specialized way. They are not trained to grade murmurs. Some might be as good as a cardiologist is, but there is no way to know how good a P clearance is by the clearance. And honestly, a cardiologists exam for auscultation is about $50 so worth it to be in compliance.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Andrea428 said:


> Thank you everyone, I believe we can handle the energy. I'll do some more research. My partner runs daily and would take the dog with him and i have family members that are really in to agility training and I've had interest in it. I don't think we would compete but it would be a fun thing to do. Would these dogs still make a good family pet with that amount of energy?


You definitely can't take a Golden running until they are at least two years old, and even then, it's not the best for them. Being able to free run and regulate their own rest is better. 

I have a dog that probably has similar energy to these dogs. My dog gets two "big outings" a day - that is a walk to the park, playing ball, walk home - or swimming - or hunt training - or dock diving - or hiking. Something active and aerobic for two hours a day or more, depending on the day. On my work days, I do one of them, and then she goes with her group with my dog walker. On weekends, we might do one longer outing (where we're out for 2-4 hours). It is ENTIRELY manageable. And like the Platte dogs, the "reward" is that you have a dog with a great off switch in the house. 

If you are outdoorsy and active, and it sounds like you are, then I think you will do great with one of these dogs. But do make sure the heart clearance is by a cardiologist on the dogs being bred and in the pedigree.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Lisa&Andrew said:


> Can someone please advise me how to utilize the search option? Or does anyone know of reputable breeders in my area? I found this site by doing research on Copper Lee. The responses were concerning for eye clearance? Besides hip, eye, and heart, are there other key factors? Do they usually come with a health guarantee? Any information would be appreciated.


You should start your own thread under this subtopic (choosing a breeder) so you're not lost in this one..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lisa&Andrew View Post
> Can someone please advise me how to utilize the search option? Or does anyone know of reputable breeders in my area? I found this site by doing research on Copper Lee. The responses were concerning for eye clearance? Besides hip, eye, and heart, are there other key factors? Do they usually come with a health guarantee? Any information would be appreciated.






Prism Goldens said:


> You should start your own thread under this subtopic (choosing a breeder) so you're not lost in this one..



*Lisa&Andrew-* I moved your post into a thread of it's own, here's the link for you-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-looking-reputable-breeder-de-pa-md-area.html


----------



## Andrea428 (May 13, 2017)

I just spoke with Theresa on the phone again and I'm visiting this weekend. She's breeding Cali and Tori this fall with Beau. Tori has only had one litter so far, but I think i'd try for one of her pups. Her pedigree is not on the website yet (shes the only one). Theresa says she has it and i can see it this weekend when I visit but she's waiting on her website guy to get it on the site. She did say she has all her clearances, but i am waiting to talk to her about the heart clearance in person. I don't know what anything on the pedigree means or if it will matter for a household companion?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It may matter- type is important if you want your dog to look like a Golden and of course you want it to act like one too. Take a phone photo of it so someone can decipher it for you. 

Clearances- be sure they are on OFA colored paper (eyes are on brown for instance) and are half sheets= the full sheet of white paper would be a prelim.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Saw a litter listing on FB today- Golden Retriever Breeders Nebraska - JASARA GOLDEN RETRIEVERS - Golden Retriever Stud Dog - Golden Retriever Puppies Nebraska
[email protected]
Pedigree: Chubby & Fuji 
she is in Nebraska. I haven't checked clearances but imagine they are all in place.


----------



## Leighalily (Apr 10, 2020)

I recently wanted to get a golden retriever puppy. Platte River was a great choice! I recomend them 100% and i think you should get a golden there.


----------



## acolic (May 27, 2020)

Folks

I know this is an old thread but perhaps you can speak to your experience with your pups. 

Also looking at a retriever from Theresa for hunting. 

Have you hunted over your pups?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

